# union tee shirt websites



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

jmerf76 said:


> Hey guys. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any good pro union (IBEW) Tee shirt websites. You know, the kind of shirts that unionrags.com used to have. That site doesn't exist anymore for some reason as the tee shirt site. It's something else now. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Do the t-shirt makers have to be union for you to buy from them?


----------



## jmerf76 (Nov 15, 2010)

Trying not to sound like a hypocrite, no. In a perfect world, yes. But let's face it, its hard enough buying American these days, nevermind union. Although I do make an effort.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.unionlabel.com/tshirts.html


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

The international site sell clothes,shirts,hats,jackets,etc. All union made right here.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

jmerf76 said:


> Trying not to sound like a hypocrite, no. In a perfect world, yes. But let's face it, its hard enough buying American these days, nevermind union. Although I do make an effort.


Yet god forbid a business owner makes the decision not to spend their own money on union labor, and out comes the inflatable rat. :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I love that rat. I can't wait until I get a job big enough for the rat to come out.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I love that rat. I can't wait until I get a job big enough for the rat to come out.


. Get there early to watch them set it up , that's even funnier , lol !


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Is it sad I wasn't shocked a simple tee shirt was $30.00. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

bml215 said:


> Is it sad I wasn't shocked a simple tee shirt was $30.00.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using electriciantalk.com mobile app


$30 for a shirt? Where?


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

My fault, its for 2 tee shirts. 34.99 on sale for 29.99. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

bml215 said:


> My fault, its for 2 tee shirts. 34.99 on sale for 29.99.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Still not cheap, but IF they are high quality that's not bad.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Ibewreunionstore


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Your local hall should sell them. Ours does 15 for a pocket tee good quality and 25 for hooded sweatshirts. Not expensive up here compared to other businesses and better quality


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> Yet god forbid a business owner makes the decision not to spend their own money on union labor, and out comes the inflatable rat. :laughing:


The decision on whether or not to be unionized rests with the labor pool, it is not a decision for the owner.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

crazyboy said:


> Yet god forbid a business owner makes the decision not to spend their own money on union labor, and out comes the inflatable rat. :laughing:


I'll give you a 1/10 on your trolling, just because I responded to give you the 1.

plonk.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

eejack said:


> I'll give you a 1/10 on your trolling, just because I responded to give you the 1.
> 
> plonk.



We should start a union vs non-union thread!!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> http://www.unionlabel.com/tshirts.html


crack factor shirts:laughing:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> crack factor shirts:laughing:


Those are only for plumbers


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

IslandGuy said:


> The decision on whether or not to be unionized rests with the labor pool, it is not a decision for the owner.


I meant owners of the property, or building. Not the company owner.



eejack said:


> I'll give you a 1/10 on your trolling, just because I responded to give you the 1.
> 
> plonk.


Better than a 0 :laughing:



arminkeller said:


> We should start a union vs non-union thread!!


:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

they don't ban union members on this site


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Silkworm


----------

